# Game #17: Cavs @ Kings (12/6/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(10-6) @* *Sacramento Kings* *(7-10)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 7:30 pm PT, 10:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Arco Arena*, Sacramento, California

Cleveland needs a win here to salvage their West Coast swing, to make sure the trip wasn’t for naught. The most troubling thing is there are times when Cleveland not only plays poor defense, but also suffers from horrible halfcourt offense. Yet despite some stretches of horrific play on both sides of the ball, the Cavs remained in striking distance in these games. Whether good offense will encourage better defense or the other way around, Cleveland needs to bring it on both sides of the ball. Coach Brown is still playing switching games with Sasha and Luke and the Damon situation is still an issue. Against the Kings, Mike Bibby should wreck havoc on the pick-and-roll, the Cavaliers’ greatest defensive weakness. To a victory, the Cavaliers must defend the arc and not always elect to slip under screens (we're doing this FAR too often).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well this is a Lebron gut check game. The Kings dont have any guy who can really guard Lebron and so it's really up to him. If he can just get in the way of guys like Peja and Bonzi on the defensive side fo things, I simply don't see how the Kings can guard LBJ one on one. Now if Lebron scores 30 but then Peja gets an easy 27 then we lose


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like the Lebron vs Peja matchup....LBJ likes to gamble too much and I can see Peja getting hot (ala Rashard Lewis) and burying us early. 

I'd match Larry up on him and let Bron check Bonzi. It's a better matchup since Bonzi is more of a physical player and not exceptionally quick off the dribble. 

I'd be similarly hesitant putting DJones on Bibby. Actually I don't really like this matchup at all. If we don't start out hot in the 1st qtr I could see us losing this one :nonono:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With the link in the Sasha thread about his injury, does Ira return sooner than expected (in an extreme case, for this game) or is Marty Vicious finally allowed to dress? We have an extra spot to use on the active list now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

At least it's not on national TV.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/06/2005 | James not beckoning for royalty*











> *James not beckoning for royalty*
> 
> *Although friendly with Kings owners, he's eager to remain with Cavaliers*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James returns to beginning*











> *James returns to beginning*
> 
> Tuesday, December 06, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA Preview | Cleveland Cavaliers/Sacramento Kings*











> *Cleveland Cavaliers/Sacramento Kings Preview*
> 
> *Cleveland* *(10-6) at* *Sacramento* *(7-10)*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA Preview | Cleveland Cavaliers/Sacramento Kings*

The Kings are rocking the gold jerseys. 

Hughes is on Peja (so I guess Brown thought about the assignments).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA Preview | Cleveland Cavaliers/Sacramento Kings*

Early on the Kings got off to a good start but the Cavs started to claw back into the game. Ilgauskas is imposing his size early on. It's good to see him try and get a good start. When Zydrunas is involved early, much like Hughes, he'll usually play better for the rest of the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James is an amazing passer...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ LeBron's passing is on but his shot is off. So we'll see if we can win with a passing but struggling shooting version of James.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That should be all night, Peja can't check Hughes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice block by James to stop the dunk.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why arent we isolating Hughes against Peja? I mean c'mon go to it until they stop it.

And what the hell is Lebron doing throwing up these deep jumpers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Nice block by James to stop the dunk.


Lebron has had couple nice blocks in the last few games


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The moment Damon checks in the penetration begins. I sort of liked how we starrted defensively. In so much as at least all the jump shots were contested. Something as seemingly insignificant as that, can win you ball games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson checks into the game and Hughes sits.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like that sub, get Hughes some early rest and let him run the 2nd team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate that flop call on Lebron. He needs to go back to the spin move he used last year

Nice to see him working the post though, Brown is coaching a solid game thus far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Agreed. It's like refs are waiting on that call.

LeBron is still trying to post up (last 2 possessions). So I can't fault James for being in the wrong place or having the wrong ideas.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Kings have struggled on a few finishes. They get where they want but don't convert.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow nice double clutch by the king


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ is pissing me off with these quick jumpers...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the 1st quarter, Cleveland leads 23-19.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> DJ is pissing me off with these quick jumpers...



Did we activate Marty tonight? If D. Jones keeps taking quick jumpers and yielding penetration, give his minutes to Luke and let Marty come in. LOL A last resort, of course but still...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow with the running hook. Classic shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Like Benedict_Boozer said, just let Hughes drive all night. He's really struggling with his jumper, so just spread the floor and give him a clear path.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey, if Marty can move his feet on defense I'd play him over DJ. He's got a sweet stroke. And he's an easy target to find in the corner.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes playing well, he's much more assertive when Lebron is on the bench. I like that btw, keep one of your two best scorers on the court at all times (ala Pippen/MJ)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Giving up too many offensive boards


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This game has a funny feel to it. That said, I hope it stays at this tempo because I like our chances better at this rhythm.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Kings continue to have trouble finishing. They're really getting great shots (Peja has missed about 4 lay ups). Unreal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Peja's really fallen off. Remember like 3 or 4 years ago when he was considered the top sf in the league or at least in the arguement? Now he can't even make layups.

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^yah I wouldn't say we're playing bad defense, it's pretty solid all around but the kings are definitely missing some chippies. 

If we could make a quick 8-0 run here we can take this game early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yah Peja looks like crap....


LOL @ the Bron's 1st game, he did look alot younger


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thomas picked up his 3rd foul. Big Z is drawing fouls out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cmon Henderson...I could make that wide open layup.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As long as Cleveland keeps going inside, they'll continue to draw fouls. The fouls could add up late in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Honestly this is the best we've played in a long time. The offense is flowing very well, everyone playing unselfish, moving the ball, etc. 

Help defense is solid, contesting shots, maybe it's the home jerseys  The curse can't apply when we wear the white jerseys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron not shooting well, but by attacking the basket, he's getting to the line and putting together a nice night. Remember a few years ago we wondered when he'd learn to play the game like this.

I hope the Cavs can blow the Kings out. I'd really like to see Martynas get some burn.

And a win on the road would be kind nice too. :clown:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah i've never seen Marty Vicious in action! Would be awesome to see him out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I hope the Cavs can blow the Kings out. I'd really like to see Martynas get some burn.


I would like that too. But I think the Kings will have a major run in them somewhere in the second half. But yeah, I'd love to see big Martynas shooting three-pointers out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does DJ shot jack every time he gets the ball???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bench Damon Jones. He's single handedly responsible for the Kings offense


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why does DJ shot jack every time he gets the ball???


I'm serious - we should bench him right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bibby puts Jones on roller skates every time he moves with the ball. It's ridiculous. Does Damon have a hurt foot we don't know about? Like a peg leg or somesuch? Damon moves like a drunken pirate on defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 51-44 at the half. The Kings had a little run at the end that I'm not too happy about.

Keys for the second half

1. Continue to draw fouls.
2. LeBron continuing to play more as a passer than scorer.
3. Bench D. Jones!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJones cost us 6pts there late in the half with his HORRIBLE defense and shot jacking. 

Brown please bench him for Jackson the entire 2nd half


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Honestly what does DJ do better than Luke?

Luke is a better ball handler, passer, defender, equally good shooter I say bench DJones till he at least TRIES to play defense and move the ball on offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I give Jones the edge on confidence (which helps his shooting in games). But in terms of shooting drills in practice, I bet Jackson can hold his own. The one thing I like about Luke is that he's trying. Even if he doesn't get a steal, block or take a charge, he's still Mr. Crazy Legs on his side of the floor. Damon's so laid back on defense, it's like he's shooting the breeze. Only on offense, does he come alive and become Mr. Style.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Bibby puts Jones on roller skates every time he moves with the ball. It's ridiculous. Does Damon have a hurt foot we don't know about? Like a peg leg or somesuch? Damon moves like a drunken pirate on defense.


Maybe it is his ankle injury, I can't remember what game (Orlando?) but he had to leave early. 

Let's hope so for his sake, cause his lateral movement is BEYOND horrible.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the floater. Nice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on: can't miss FT's on the road


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

With regards to amon Jones check out the opposing PER with Jones. It's ridiculous: people are torching him left and right


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good to see Cleveland is still drawing fouls. Miller picks up his 3rd.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha Z got fouled, but the other two guys are the ones in pain.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know who'd be a good target in the offseason. Jamal Tinsley. If the Pacers get sold enough on Saras, maybe a deal can be made for Tinsley.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

5 point game. The Kings may have found something with the pick-and-roll, using that in later stages of the game.

LeBron had another nice block/deflection but the Kings still scored on the possession.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Kings are getting some lucky bounces 

Tinsley is better than anything we got now obviously but he seems kind of injury prone


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron has had a couple of very nice blocks the last few games. Too bad he just can't be a bit more consistent on D


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is 15-22 from the foul line. They need to tighten it up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to iso and clear out for Hughes alot more, Z keeps coming out to set screens when it's not needed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

D looks solid tonight, nice progress from the last couple games!


Err bad play by Z..Kings keep chipping away


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Kings hit their first 3-pointer of the ball game. The crowd is getting into the action.

Nice tip by Z.

Peja picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

So far good response to the Peja 3.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate when Lebron takes quick jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

STOP SHOOTING 3's PEOPLE


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I hate when Lebron takes quick jumpers


I know it very annoying ....he's settling WAY too much tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Peja is starting to get going. The Kings are looking better as time passes.

LeBron has missed a few more jumpers. The "No More Jumpers For King James" petition is being passed around again. LOL


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron is tired, so is settling for the jumpshot. The only problem is that is making the shots short.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you're going to shoot the long jumper at least do it after the ball gets passed around first. Quick jumpers unless you're wide wide wide open rarely benefit the team. Less people are involved, nobody in position for the rebound, etc etc


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland forces a turnover. Garcia stepped out of bounds. The defense is trying to pick up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tied game: this is turning quickly against us


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't know why we don't play Luke. I think he dominated Garcia I believe in the summer league


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is the deal with the FT's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs are 18-26 from the line. Not so great.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Why is Damon Jones talking out there? Shut up man! It's a frickin' close game.

At the end of the 3rd quarter, Cleveland leads by 1 point (73-72).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does it seem like we give up leads so quickly? 

I mean when we play other teams and are behind it seems like this monstrous uphill climb but our 7-10+ pt leads just evaporate in like 2 or 3 mins.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron must have had a late night up with the maloofs. He can't even find the bucket tonight.

Hopefully both he and Hughes forget about shooting jumpshots in the fourth.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Why is Damon Jones talking out there? Shut up man! It's a frickin' close game.
> 
> At the end of the 3rd quarter, Cleveland leads by 1 point (73-72).


 He has to be one of the most annoying players in the league.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why does it seem like we give up leads so quickly?
> 
> I mean when we play other teams and are behind it seems like this monstrous uphill climb but our 7-10+ pt leads just evaporate in like 2 or 3 mins.


Easy. Defense. We don't play it. It's easy for other teams to capitlize on any missed shots we have(we're not as good offensively as we think we are). Any time we go cold it's easy for the other team to just continue to make.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice pass from James to Marshall.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

FREAKING A: the 3 pointer is going to kill us again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland takes back the lead. James with the drive.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally attack the damn basket Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones is STILL talking out there. =(


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron definitely looks tired. This could be tough down the stretch if our guys can't make these wide open looks he's creating


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate when Snow and Jones play together.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bron definitely looks tired. This could be tough down the stretch if our guys can't make these wide open looks he's creating


 I Jones can't make those wide open shots then he is completely useless out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Why not toss in Luke to help ease that?

James with the drive. You're the man.

Then Damon Jones gets called for a foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep attacking the basket Bron! :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cannot put this game away for some reason


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bonzi has been playing his *** off tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We are LUCKY Bibby missed that open look. The Kings murder us each time they call that play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Bonzi has been playing his *** off tonight.


Everyone does against Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is the Lebron show going against the Kings right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew quietly has been having another great game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden to the line with 5:38 remaining. He nails the first, then misses the second. Cleveland continues to struggle at the line.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

FT FT FT FT FT FT FT: easy points = easy wins.

Miss FT = close games and losses


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James nails a big 3-pointer and Big Z is back in the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is the defensive unit to close the game. Being ahead in the 4th is a huge advantage for how this team wants to play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Kings have been sloppy on the last few plays.

Big Z with another offensive rebound and putback. Cleveland leads 91-83 with 2:46 remaining in the game. For the record, LeBron is simply busting tail tonight. It reminds me of last year when James had the 27-14-14 triple-double in an effort to get us into the playoffs last year (final game). After that game, I said "LeBron, you don't have to prove anything to me anymore. You have a heart as huge as Ohio itself."

Well, LeBron is dead tired tonight but he's still standing. He's still fighting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really like Eric Snow's floor game out there tonight. He's really known when to milk Lebron and when to wave him off and go into Z or give it to Larry. And he's not Damon on defense. He at least tries out there. Even if he's not 1/10th of the defender he used to be.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James closing this game out for us, our offense always seems to run best when he's running the point.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to get the Z and Hughes the ball to change the pace here. The Kings have to be thinking Lebron every single time the Cavs have the ball and should be vulnerable to other guys


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Kings ran a nice play out of the time out. 

Hughes nails a GREAT runner.

Gooden takes a HUGE charge.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I really like Eric Snow's floor game out there tonight. He's really known when to milk Lebron and when to wave him off and go into Z or give it to Larry. And he's not Damon on defense. He at least tries out there. Even if he's not 1/10th of the defender he used to be.


Yeah E Snow has been playing better lately. He would be a great backup. 

Big time shot by HUGHES!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DREEEEEEEEEEEEW! :clap: Man nice touch by Gooden, he is really coming around.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew nails a big shot. Cleveland leads 95-85 with 1:33 remaining.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL: some lucky shots saving us today


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow with a big shot. Wow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another big shot by Snow: Rahim hits 3 ball but probably too late


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Peja fouls out of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team will not refuse to die. I wonder if the Kings would be willing ot give up Bibby if they don't make the playoffs this year.

Gooden for Bibby anyone?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I want Bibby but don't want to give up Drew, he's really coming around.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Bibby makes big bucks. You'd have to toss in other Cavs to make that work.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a ******* foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible Call on Snow


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, Hughes goes to the line and the Kings are out of time outs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Clutch FT shooting down the stretch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big road win, we needed that one :clap: 

Good night all around with Indy and Milwaukee losing tonight @ home.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 102, Sacramento 97*


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice win plus a Pacers and Bucks loss tonight...11-6 ain't so bad.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs capture win over Kings*











> *LeBron James swoops past Sacramento’s Kenny Thomas during the Cavaliers’ 102-97 win over the Kings at Arco Arena.*
> 
> *Cavs capture win over Kings*
> *James scores 30; Hughes has 24*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal*











> *Cavs end road trip with win*
> 
> *By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/07/2005 | Cavs end road trip with win*











> *Cavs end road trip with win*
> 
> *By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter*
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Beacon Journal*



remy23 said:


> An avid heckler sitting courtside was in James' ear all evening, ribbing him about an off shooting night and every other supposed flaw he identified.


Charley Rosen goes to King's games?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal*



futuristxen said:


> Charley Rosen goes to King's games?


 ROFL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal*



futuristxen said:


> Charley Rosen goes to King's games?


 :rofl: 

That's awesome that some heckler fired up the king like that.


----------

